# Fufu pics!



## BunnyFofo (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of Fufu. Sorry not very clear, I did not use flash (for obviouse resons!).


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of his cage. I will be adding to it and building a second level when I get some time in a week or two (finals at school!). FYI: the heater is never used in this room!


----------



## Haley (Aug 12, 2006)

Aww what a cute little fluffball! Cant wait to see more pics!

-Haley


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 23, 2006)

Here are some newer pics of Fufu...


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is another:


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 23, 2006)

This is his updated pad:


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 23, 2006)

This pic shows his poof really good! He looks just like a dust bunny!-teehee


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh my GOODNESS! He is absolutely gorgeous. Loooovve him. I need to start a bunnynapping list, because he'd be on it, for sure.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just want to pick him up and squeeze!!:inlove:


----------



## allison (Aug 24, 2006)

Aww, he's so cute.


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, thank you so much from all of us! Bunny Fufuis looking at his own pics right now. I think he is a bit confused howhe got in the computer!--lol


----------



## shye (Aug 25, 2006)

OH He is so cute!!!! Nuggles thinks so 2 !!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Ahhhh! Way too cute of a picture. What's he wearing?


----------



## shye (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you. She is wearing pj,s that I made for her. ( Just for the picture ) She also has an Easter dress and a hat to match.

This is my other bunny, Nibbles!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

Awwww. Too cute. Post more pictures  I love them! I'm sure everyone else does, too.


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Nuggles enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Nibbles just hanggin out:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

Awww. Why do you DO this to me? Trying to kill me with all of this cuteness??? Just Kidding.


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Nuggles posed for our Easter cards


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

This is our girls houses.


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Nuggles in her Dress going into her princess tent.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 28, 2006)

*BunnyFofo wrote: *


> He looks just like a dust bunny!-teehee


What a cute fluffy bunny. What doyou use for the litter box? And what arethose twigs?

Rainbows!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe you could attach a stick and use him as a duster lol,little Fufu is so cute!:inlove:









cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

Shye..Nuggles is one gorgeous bunny






Aww just look at this sweet lil girl,just look at that precious lil face!



Shye..you should really make a bunny blog so we can see more pictures of your adorable bunnies



cheryl


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Nibbles with poo bear:elephant:


----------



## shye (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## shye (Aug 29, 2006)

www.flickr.com/photos/nugglesnibbles/

more photos of the girls:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

lol ..:threadhijacked..Shye we need a blog foryou! Click on Start New Thread in the Bunny Blogs so we know where tofind pics of all your babies!

Liz, Bunny FuFu is adorable! He does look like a duster in that one picfrom above. Just let him out to exercise and Voila! Clean room!


----------

